# Tutors in Trenton?



## luke_l (12 Aug 2011)

Are there currently any Tutor aircraft in Trenton?  I was under the impression that only the Snowbirds and AETE still flew them.  However, the following posting by Cascade Aerospace tells me otherwise:

http://www.cascadeaerospace.com/careers/opportunitiesapply



> CT-114 Tutor Aircraft Mechanics, Avionics and Structures Technicians – Trenton Ontario
> 
> Requisition #	1569003
> Job Location	Canada-Ontario-Trenton
> ...



Anybody know what the deal is with this?  All I can think of is that either some contract maintenance is being done in Trenton (which makes almost no sense), or some are being pulled out of mothballs for some foreign contract training or something?


----------



## krustyrl (12 Aug 2011)

SPAR Aerospace had the contract (at least I think they still do...?) to keep the Tutors airworthy and I believe modify and paint the Snowbird jets due to be rotated back into service. SPAR also works out of Mountainview where the Tutors are mothballed.  
Hope that helped.


----------



## luke_l (12 Aug 2011)

Oh, ok, so maybe SPAR is, or has lost the contract.  Maybe that explains this: "Due to the nature of this work you may be required to complete some tasks outside the typical “on-aircraft” trade classification.".

Thanks


----------



## krustyrl (12 Aug 2011)

That would be my guess as well.

Welcome.


----------



## 4CMBG (1 Sep 2011)

This is how it is (as far as I know)

Snowbird/Tutor aircraft maintenance is still carried out in Trenton, very little is done in Mountainview anymore. The focus is to reduce the storage that is maintained in Mountainview to a level that will enable the transfer of all contract services to Trenton. 

The Snowbird/Tutor Maintenance contract was originally held by SPAR Aerospace subsequently SPAR Aerospace was sold to L3 Communications which led to the first name change to L3 – SPAR now again the name has changed to L3 - MAS after restructuring within the company. Anyway this contract is coming up for bid soon, so you will probably see other companies other than CASCADE also looking for current qualified technicians (They will be hard to find I think). 

SPAR = Special Projects and Research
MAS  =  Military Aircraft Services


----------

